# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  نحوه کار این مقاله

## kiani2012

سلام
این مقاله در مورد ارزیابی پایگاه داده های NOsql هست من چند باری خوندمش ولی متوجه روند کارش نشدم که به ترتیب چه کارهایی انجام داده
کسی میتونه توضیح کوتاهی بده ممنون.

لینک مقاله

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> این مقاله در مورد ارزیابی پایگاه داده های NOsql هست من چند باری خوندمش ولی متوجه روند کارش نشدم که به ترتیب چه کارهایی انجام داده
> کسی میتونه توضیح کوتاهی بده ممنون.
> 
> لینک مقاله


پروژه دانشجویی هست؟ این مقاله فقط ارزیابی 3 پایگاه داده MongoDB ، Cassandra و Riak هست. توضیحات بیشتر رو با ترجمه این مقاله میتونید بدست میارید.

----------


## kiani2012

> پروژه دانشجویی هست؟ این مقاله فقط ارزیابی 3 پایگاه داده MongoDB ، Cassandra و Riak هست. توضیحات بیشتر رو با ترجمه این مقاله میتونید بدست میارید.


سلام 
بله میدونم که ارزیابی انجام داده 
من برای پایان نامه ام میخواستم یه چنین ارزیابی انجام بدم
ترجمه ش هم کردم ولی درست متوجه مراحل کاری که کرده نشدم
میخوام ببینم این ارزیابی را با چه گام هایی را انجام داده ؟

----------


## kiani2012

کسی میدونه؟

----------

